# Sheets



## Jules (Jul 24, 2021)

Sleep Country Canada has bamboo sheets that feel great and have a great price, if you like triple digits. $200+, on sale.  

I think you have Sleep Country in the US too.  Does anyone have these sheets and are they worth the money?  Saw some microfibre ones for $35 in another store and heard good things about them. 

It’s all about the hand of material and I must say the bamboo felt wonderful.   

Egyptian cotton are nice but heavy.  Every time I washed them, they shrank until the the queen size was too tight on a full size bed.  

It’s too bad the sheets are sold as a set.  I prefer a double-size top sheet on a queen size bed.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 24, 2021)

Jules said:


> Sleep Country Canada has bamboo sheets that feel great and have a great price, if you like triple digits. $200+, on sale.
> 
> I think you have Sleep Country in the US too.  Does anyone have these sheets and are they worth the money?  Saw some microfibre ones for $35 in another store and heard good things about them.
> 
> ...


This is the first I heard of bamboo sheets and they don't sound appealing. Nor does the price. I had gotten a set of sheets, high thread count which was a big deal back then. i'm not sure if they are Egyptian cotton but I hate those sheets and hardly ever use them. They stay wrinkled and I didn't see how they slept any better than my other sheets.


----------



## win231 (Jul 24, 2021)

For $200.00, they'd have to do a lot more than cover me............


----------



## Kadee (Jul 24, 2021)

The sheets we use I made myself from Actil fabric which was the best money could buy
many years ago .
Im not ashamed to say I bought the unmistakeable Actil fabric in a charity shop about 10 years ago $18 for 20 mtrs it was still in a big cardboard roll ( brand new ) so I made two fitted and 2 flat sheets that will see me out unlike the the low quality stuff from China .

Actil made the fabric and the linen including bedspreads / sheets / towels
Their  factory was in the city of Adelaide South Australia.

I’ve tried the 1000 thread count  and they wrinkle up like a old dish rag after the first wash
https://adelaideaz.com/articles/act...bed-by-south-australian-premier-tom-playford-


----------



## sadie123 (Jul 24, 2021)

I have microfiber sheets and love them.  Very soft and get softer with each wash.  They come out of the dryer wrinkle free.  I have approx six sets bought at different times and they are all good.


----------



## Devi (Jul 24, 2021)

We use organic cotton sheets. Very soft and smooth. Love 'em.


----------



## dobielvr (Jul 24, 2021)

sadie123 said:


> I have microfiber sheets and love them.  Very soft and get softer with each wash.  They come out of the dryer wrinkle free.  I have approx six sets bought at different times and they are all good.


Yes, I have some of these too.  I bought them at Costco about 6 mos ago, and I love them.
I think I paid $29.99.  

I'd like to go back and get some more.


----------



## Jules (Jul 24, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> Yes, I have some of these too.  I bought them at Costco about 6 mos ago, and I love them.
> I think I paid $29.99.
> 
> I'd like to go back and get some more.


Good idea to look at Costco.  If I hate something, I can return them.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 25, 2021)

I’m using a set of twin sheets that I snagged from the clearance shelf at Walmart for $6.00 a few years ago.

I’m not good at rotating the sheets.  I strip the bed on laundry day and remake it when they are dry.

When I was a kid we had summer sheets and flannel sheets for winter.  Now that I have central heat the fuzzy flannel sheets are too hot!


----------



## horseless carriage (Jul 25, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> This is the first I heard of bamboo sheets and they don't sound appealing. Nor does the price.


How right you are.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2021)

I know lots of people who have Bamboo sheets..they're quite popular here, although_ I_ don't have them.I keep thinking I should just try a set of pillowcases...before I decide whether the sheets are value for money..

However there is a difference in quality between certain Bamboo sheets, so do a little research  before shelling out a ton of money....

https://www.lasuens.co/blogs/off-th...reat-quality-vs-poor-quality-in-bamboo-sheets


https://www.sleepfoundation.org/best-sheets/best-bamboo-sheets


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 25, 2021)

The Sleepgram sheets seems like the best value, Holly.


----------



## jujube (Jul 25, 2021)

I bought a set of 1200 count sheets years ago, thinking they'd be the epitome of luxury.   I have no idea how cloth can be "hard" but sleeping on those things was like sleeping on a board.  They "crinkled" all night.  I washed them several times thinking that would help, but nooooooooo. 

They're stored in a closet, awaiting unwanted guests.


----------

